# Canadian road issue



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I post this just to see the what the response might be to a Canadian issue.

Note: Forwarded text from a concerned Canadian received today 7/23/03

Information link on John Carlo Inc. excavating for paving materials on private owned land on Canada's side of Lake Superior. More interesting is that it will be used for Michigan roads.

Dear Friends and Family,

We have learned that yet another American company is planning to come into our beautiful country and rape it of it's resources. An American road building company, one of the largest in Michigan, owns the largest undeveloped piece of land on Lake Superior's Shoreline and they want to blast the granite down to rubble and ship it to the states so that they can build more roads in Michigan. If we do not stop these companies from taking
everything our land has to offer, we will have nothing left. It will
destroy our ecoindustry, kill our wildlife, kill our ecosystem and over all end up killing our planet never mind destroying the beautiful scenery our great country has to offer. It breaks my heart to know that we are being robbed of our beauty so that companies can make the all mighty dollar. The American companies can come into our country and strip mine all of our
resources and we can not. Nor should we want to. Without these resources that nature ! has provided for us we are not only going to destroy our beautiful land but we are going to kill the planet by allowing things like this to go on.

I have attached a link to the article that speaks of this atrocity and I have included the addresses of our members of government that I urge you to write to. Please write to them and tell them that this needs to be stopped, that we can not allow companies to keep raping our land of it's best and most valuable attributes. I don't want to wake up one morning to find that
our entire country is a wasteland because we have sold everything to the Corporations.

http://canadaeast.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20030720/CPN/26560019&cachetime=15

Environment Minister Jim Wilson [email protected]
Natural Resource Minister of Canada Herb Dhaliwal
[email protected]
Natural Resource Minister of Ontario Jerry Ouellette
[email protected]

Please put a stop to this and please forward this to everyone that you know. If we don't start standing up for our country, we won't have a country left to stand up for.

Thank you for your support.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I guess if we are good enough to take Canada's garbage, I think we should be allowed to do a little mining!

I wonder how they would feel if we were shipping garbage to there country?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Hows about we dig em a big hole and they can bury their own garbage.


----------

